# venture capitalist



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2008)

Πώς τους λέμε αυτούς στα ελληνικά, ω οικονομολόγοι;
Σημειωτέον ότι δεν πολυενδιαφέρομαι για πλήρη ακρίβεια, μια και το context στον υπότιτλο είναι:
*Man, these venture capitalists can drink!*


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 16, 2008)

Αχ, φιλτάτη, πρέπει να σε παραπέμψω στο παλιό μαγαζί, όπου είχα ανοίξει εγώ το συγκεκριμένο νήμα. 
Για υπότιτλο βέβαια, τι να λέμε, κλάμα. Ίσως και με πολύ ακόμα συμφραζόμενο να είχα να σου προτείνω κάτι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2008)

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ότι μια κυρία έχει πάει στην Κίνα για να βρει επενδυτές για συνεργασία με την εταιρεία της. Μετά από μια βραδιά οινοποσίας (ή ό,τι τέλος πάντων έπιναν), ξυπνάει το πρωί με hangover και καταπίνοντας τέσσερα-τέσσερα τα παυσίπονα, λέει, "Man, these venture capitalists..."


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2008)

Ντροπή πράμα, να πιάνουμε τέτοια οράκλα εδώ, για έναν υπότιτλο, όπου, βέβαια, μόνο η ακρίβεια δεν μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει· αντιθέτως, πρέπει να αποφευχθεί πάση θυσία. Η ορολογία στους υπότιτλους και στη λογοτεχνία έχει συχνά μια εντελώς αντιαισθητική επίδραση (θα μπορούσα να πω και ξενερωτική, αντιαφροδισιακή). Εκτός αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με την ειρωνεία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται εδώ. Μια πρόταση λοιπόν θα ήταν: «Μα πώς πίνουν αυτά τα επιχειρηματικά δαιμόνια!» Η ειρωνεία βρίσκεται στο να χρησιμοποιείς ένα κλισέ που σου σφυροκοπούν τα ΜΜΕ αλλά δεν ανήκει κανονικά στον καθημερινό σου λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2008)

Για να επανέλθουμε στη σοβαρότητα του όρου:

Είχαμε τις προτάσεις:
κεφαλαιούχοι επιχειρηματικών συμμετοχών
επενδυτές κεφαλαίων επιχειρηματικών συμμετοχών
επενδυτές κεφαλαίων επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου
επενδυτές κεφαλαίων υψηλού επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου

Τα πρωτότυπα:
εγχειρηματίες
τολμητίες επενδυτές

Και θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω και το:
επενδυτές καινοτομικών κεφαλαίων

Εδώ βρίσκεται ολόκληρο το παλιό νήμα:
http://www.4shared.com/file/41078592/3d546b4a/Venture_capitalist.html


----------



## Inertia (Mar 18, 2008)

Οι μεγαλοεπενδυτές; Τα μεγάλα κεφάλ(α)ια;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 18, 2008)

Σχετικά με τον υπότιτλο:
"Αυτά τα μεγάλα κεφάλαια έχουν και γερό συκώτι."

Άσχετα από τον υπότιτλο:
"επενδυτές κεφαλαίων υψηλού επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου"


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2008)

_Πρόσθεσα_ το «επενδυτές κεφαλαίων _υψηλού_ επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου» στις παραπάνω αποδόσεις, χωρίς να ακυρώσω την απόδοση χωρίς το «υψηλού». Η (πιο) συνηθισμένη χρήση χωρίς το «υψηλού» μπορεί να οφείλεται σε απλή συντόμευση, μπορεί και σε άποψη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 18, 2008)

Ο Λεξοπλάστης θέλει το "υψηλού" επειδή προφανώς θεωρεί ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς οι επενδύσεις ενέχουν "επιχειρηματικό κίνδυνο".
*Με το ίδιο ακριβώς σκεπτικό *θα επιμείνω ότι το "υψηλού" είναι περιττό.* 
(Οι επενδύσεις ούτως ή άλλως συνεπάγονται κίνδυνο απώλειας του κεφαλαίου, άρα τα κεφάλαια "επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου" χρησιμοποιούνται για επενδύσεις "υψηλού" κινδύνου).

*ή μάλλον μας φέρνει σε σφαίρες αστρονομικού κινδύνου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 18, 2008)

Μα, αν κάθε επένδυση έχει επιχειρηματικό κίνδυνο, δεν πρέπει να γίνει ο διαχωρισμός μεταξύ χαμηλού και υψηλού κινδύνου; Αυτό που προτείνετε είναι σαν να λέμε "χώροι θερμότητας", αντί για υψηλής θερμότητας, με τη λογική ότι κάθε χώρος περιέχει μια κάποια θερμότητα, οπότε όταν λέμε θερμότητας εννοούμε υψηλής. Μου φαίνεται ανακριβές.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μου ήρθε και το "κεφαλαιούχοι επενδύσεων υψηλού κινδύνου".


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 18, 2008)

Λέξο, καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι σε ενοχλεί. Όμως έτσι είναι. Η επένδυση είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς επικίνδυνη υπόθεση. Όταν κοτσάρουμε και το "κινδύνου" συνεπάγεται ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με πολύ επικίνδυνη επένδυση. Πες, αν θες, ότι είναι και ζήτημα ευφημισμού.

Πώς να το πώ:

επένδυση = επικίνδυνο
επένδυση επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου = διπλά επικίνδυνο
επένδυση υψηλού επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου = μη τζιζ, μακριά, μη σκεφτείτε να βάλετε τα λεφτά σας εδώ!

Με πιάνεις;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως θα αποφύγω επιμελώς να ξαναμπώ σε σημασιολογική συζήτηση (που, μου φαίνεται, είχε ξαναγίνει), αντιλαμβάνομαι τα επιχειρήματα και των δύο πλευρών, επέμεινα στο απλοποιημένο βάσει χρήσεων και ... ψηφίζω εγχειρηματίας .


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2008)

Ερμηνευτικό σημείωμα σε σχέση με τον «εγχειρηματία»:

Λέμε:
μετρώ, μέτρηση, μετρητής
παρατηρώ, παρατήρηση, παρατηρητής (και επιτηρητής. συντηρητής, τοποτηρητής)
καταχωρώ, καταχώρηση, καταχωρητής
επιθεωρώ, επιθεώρηση, επιθεωρητής
περιφρουρώ, περιφρούρηση, περιφρουρητής (νεολογισμός)
επιχειρώ, επιχείρηση, ;;;

Αρχική σημασία του _επιχειρήματος_ ήταν το εγχείρημα, η τολμηρή ενέργεια. Σήμερα όμως ο _επιχειρηματίας_ (λέξη από το 1821, δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει στον Κοραή η λεξιπλασία) δεν ασχολείται με _επιχειρήματα_, αλλά με _εγχειρήματα_ ή _επιχειρήσεις_. Οπότε ή _εγχειρηματίας_ ή _επιχειρητής_ (=τολμηρός, δραστήριος, όπως στον Θουκυδίδη: oἱ μὲν ὀξεῑς οἱ δὲ βραδεῑς, καὶ οἱ μὲν ἐπιχειρηταὶ οἱ δὲ ἄτολμοι).

Επιχειρηματίες είμαστε εμείς που επιχειρηματολογούμε εδώ μέσα, στο τζάμπα.

_Προσοχή στο εικονίδιο που χαρακτηρίζει το μήνυμα._


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

Count, όσον αφορά την ακριβή απόδοση του venture capital(ist), και παρόλο που τούτος 'δώ είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα ο χώρος της δικής σου ειδικότητας, συμφωνώ με το Λεξοπλάστη ότι το "υψηλού" ως προσδιοριστικό εδώ του επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου δεν είναι πλεονασμός. Άλλωστε, το venture capital καλείται ενίοτε και risk capital. Βέβαια, διατηρεί και τη δυνατότητα να αποδοθεί ως "κεφάλαιο καινοτομικών επενδύσεων".

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το συγκείμενο της Αλεξάνδρας, μήπως η κυρία που το λέει χρησιμοποιεί και την παρήχηση του *ven*(ture) με το _vin_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα, όσον αφορά το συγκείμενο της Αλεξάνδρας, μήπως η κυρία που το λέει χρησιμοποιεί και την παρήχηση του *ven*(ture) με το _vin_;


Τώρα έχουμε και χαμογελαστές φατσούλες που μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε. :)

Εσείς μπορεί να παίζετε με το «υψηλού», αλλά η απλοποίηση στον έξω κόσμο συνεχίζεται: υπάρχουν πολλά πλέον ευρήματα που μιλούν απλώς για «επιχειρηματικά κεφάλαια» χωρίς να συναναφέρεται το «(υψηλού) κινδύνου».


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 19, 2008)

Τα ευρήματα μπορεί να είναι πολλά, αλλά τα δημοκρατικά μου φρονήματα περνούν μια κρίση αυτόν τον καιρό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2008)

Ε, να μη νομιστεί κιόλας ότι η εκ μέρους μου περισυλλογή και κατάθεση πληροφοριών ταυτίζεται με αποδοχή του περιεχομένου των πληροφοριών ή υιοθέτηση κάποιας φιλοσοφίας του είδους «εν τω πολλώ το εύστοχον».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εσείς μπορεί να παίζετε με το «υψηλού», αλλά η απλοποίηση στον έξω κόσμο συνεχίζεται: υπάρχουν πολλά πλέον ευρήματα που μιλούν απλώς για «επιχειρηματικά κεφάλαια» χωρίς να συναναφέρεται το «(υψηλού) κινδύνου».


Σε κάποιον βαθμό δεν πρόκειται περί απλοποιήσεως, αλλά μάλλον περί σκοπιμοθηρίας. Έτσι, λόγου χάρη, η NBG Venture Capital αποκαλείται Εθνική Επιχειρηματικών Συμμετοχών - διότι κάτι τέτοιο ακούγεται καλύτερο (και εφησυχαστικότερο) όταν σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις μετοχές μιας τέτοιας εταιρείας, από ό,τι ο "υψηλός κίνδυνος". Άλλωστε, η απενοχοποίηση του ρίσκου στη χώρα μας δεν έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Σε κάποιον βαθμό δεν πρόκειται περί απλοποιήσεως, αλλά μάλλον περί σκοπιμοθηρίας. Έτσι, λόγου χάρη, η NBG Venture Capital αποκαλείται Εθνική Επιχειρηματικών Συμμετοχών - διότι κάτι τέτοιο ακούγεται καλύτερο (και εφησυχαστικότερο) όταν σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις μετοχές μιας τέτοιας εταιρείας, από ό,τι ο "υψηλός κίνδυνος". Άλλωστε, η απενοχοποίηση του ρίσκου στη χώρα μας δεν έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ.



Αυτό ακριβώς λέω. Αυτό ακριβώς. 
Πρώτη παρατήρηση: ο οικονομικός χώρος διαμορφώνει την ορολογία του σε μεγάλο βαθμό ανεξάρτητα από εμάς τους "λεξιλόγους". Έχει τις δικές του σκοπιμότητες, τις οποίες πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη όταν μεταφράζουμε. Ιδίως όταν λαμβάνουμε υπόψη ότι, όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, η πέμπτη φάλαγγα του μεταφραστικού επαγγέλματος στον οικονομικό χώρο είναι από ανίσχυρη έως ανύπαρκτη. Τι θέλω να πω; Ότι έτσι και παγιωθεί όρος εδώ, αντίο. Πείτε ό,τι θέλετε, δεν τον ξεκουνάτε. Εκτός αν σφυρίξετε τον δικό σας όρο στο αφτί του Γκαργκάνα και αρχίσει να τον χρησιμοποιεί δεξιά κι αριστερά.
Παρατήρηση δεύτερη: το venture capital δεν αφορά κίνδυνο ο οποίος προέρχεται από μειωμένη φερεγγυότητα, παράτολμη οικονομική διαχείριση και άλλα τέτοια. Αφορά κίνδυνο ο οποίος προέρχεται από επένδυση σε μη δοκιμασμένες τεχνολογίες, νέες ιδέες και άλλα παρεμφερή. Το "υψηλού κινδύνου", λοιπόν, μπορεί και να μας παραπέμπει σε επένδυση σε ένα junk bond, ένα ομόλογο που έχει εκδοθεί από εταιρεία με "παραδοσιακό" και δοκιμασμένο αντικείμενο, η οποία αποφασίζει να προσφέρει τρελή απόδοση για να προσελκύσει αγοραστές (και το οποίο αρκετές φορές καλείται "ομόλογο υψηλού κινδύνου, υψηλής απόδοσης" -- και όχι σκουπιδοομόλογο, Θεός φυλάξει").
Αν τίθεται ζήτημα προσωπικής άποψης, προτιμώ --λόγω των παραπάνω-- το "καινοτομικών" κεφαλαίων.
Παρατήρηση τρίτη: Σε ό,τι αφορά τον venture capitalist. Στην Ελλάδα θεσμικά δεν αναγνωρίζεται. Δηλαδή ο νόμος δεν προβλέπει --ουσιαστικά απαγορεύει-- να γίνονται τέτοιου είδους επενδύσεις από φυσικά πρόσωπα (μπορούν να τις κάνουν, αλλά δεν θα τους αναγνωριστεί κανένα από τα οφέλη που προβλέπει ο νόμος). Άρα, δεν υπάρχει και επίσημος όρος για το πρόσωπο. Από την άλλη, επισήμως τα έχουν αποκαλέσει "κεφάλαια επιχειρηματικών συμμετοχών". Τόμπολα.


----------

